# TimeParadise on eBay



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

I have done a couple of searches and yielded some results but most threads seemed to stray off topic with only a small handful of information about this seller.

What is the deal with this seller? I understand their retail location has a huge selection and they cover a wide range of territory in Asia but how are they able to offer watches at the prices they do (26% off Amazon and nearly 50% what I was just quoted over the phone)?

For those that have bought from them how were your experiences?

What does their 24 month international warranty cover? I assume this warranty is valid only through them? Meaning I would have to ship back to them if I should come across any issues be they initially or at any point in the 24 month coverage? I have seen some post about places like Count Shop where watches came will authentic stamped warranty cards... is this the case for timeparadise as well or is it as I first questioned and a store warranty?

Are there any concerns about the authenticity of the watches they are selling?

Is there anything I may be over-looking here?

I am nervous about buying my first swiss timepiece off of eBay and even more when it is coming from Singapore but with a ton of solid reviews and the fact I'd be paying $380 instead of $580-ish it is hard to turn away from.

Assuming authentic I dont anticipate there being any issues needing to send it back to the seller or Hamilton... or any I being naive and under-estimating things?

Amazon.com selling via Imperial Watches has the Hamilton H32515135 for $510
Local retailers have the watch at $745 (quoted just now over the phone)
Timeparadise through auction is averaging in the $375-380 range

reference: New HAMILTON JAZZMASTER VIEWMATIC AUTO SELF-WINDING - eBay (item 330498239091 end time Nov-25-10 15:22:06 PST)

Side question, at face value I trust Amazon, should I be any more concerned with their selling through a company like Imperial Watches)?

Normally my first inclination would be to go to an AD, however, this model is proving to be difficult to find locally through an AD and when I do find someone who can order it for me I am either told it is a special order and the sale is final or quote a price in the upper $700 to $800 range (putting the model out of reach now) or both.

Frustrated and confused.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

I have nothing but good things to say about Timeparadise. I bought a few Seikos from them & they were all authentic. I've dealt with their customer person twice & both times they were more than helpful & understanding . I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again. :-!|>


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

I am curious, was your warranty only through them (in that you had to ship it back to them for any issues) or was it a full out stamped manufacturers 2 year warranty that could be taken to any authorized repair shop locally?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

They included a Seiko manufacturer worldwide warranty card dated & stamped "Emri Timeparadise". In Seiko's case, it was 1 year worldwide.

I wouldn't question their authenticity.


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks again.

I have seen a good number of members here purchase from them. I was mainly curious what kind of warranty comes with the piece and of course when seeing a price nearly half that of local retailers paired with a Singapore origin throws up some caution in my brain that is hard to discount.


----------



## Naturally (Feb 9, 2007)

I bought 2 seiko watches, 2 citizen watches, 1 Casio, and 1 hamilton watch from timeparadise. I have nothing but good things to say about them. They include a stamped manufacturer warranty which you can use back home. Thank god I have had no occasion to use the warranties, but the watches were all genuine, shipping was quick, and packaging was very good.

I had a small issue with the Hamilton that I bought, in that after winning the auction, they discovered that they made a small mistake and that the watch available was on bracelet instead of strap. They informed me of that and inquired whether I like my money back, or to receive the higher priced watch without paying extra. I asked for the watch and received it without any question.

Highly recommended.


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I emailed TimeParadise last night before making this post and received a great response from Luke this morning. 

He basically confirmed that the warranty card is stamped and from Hamilton - Switzerland and is valid at any authorized repair center local to buyers. He explained their return policy, etc.

The only thing on my wish list this holiday season is cold hard cash for this purchase, hopefully everyone listens and timeparadise has some models left.


----------



## Lavaine (Jan 12, 2010)

I was glad to read this thread today. Based on similar threads I ordered a Khaki Field earlier this week from TimeParadise. I'm looking forward to my first Hamilton, and if it is everything I expect, it won't be my last. I'm already eyeing up the Jazzmaster Viewmatic, Khaki King Scuba, and Field Chrono (although the 38mm seems to be no longer available).


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Good deal... it would be cool to keep this thread going with more reviews... toss up some pics and thoughts on the transaction when you get you new piece.


----------



## hil (Jul 20, 2010)

I've bought three Hamiltons and two Citizens from Timeparadise and all five purchase experiences were perfect, and all watches are the real deal - NOT replicas.

It's necessary to relax about the time to arrival and focus on the price you've paid - the overall price. You will wait weeks. 

You will pay shipping in amounts that seem high for anyone used to the low cost or free shipment of items from China (is the Chinese government subsidizing ebay sellers?) or Hong Kong. A Hong Kong seller you've likely seen does have lower or sometimes free shipment, but he does not send the watch boxes or documentation and ships in envelopes. Timeparadise securely packages and includes everything you'd expect to receive if buying a new watch at a jewelry store over the counter.

Warranties are NOT through timeparadise. They are valid international warranties, and you send a watch for repair to one of the authorized location(s) listed on the website for the country you are resident. (My X-Wing is in New Jersey by now)

His ONLY return allowance is if he has sent you a non-authentic watch, which he will not knowingly do. So it means, essentially, no returns.

I've been surprised to see how abusive Luke has been in the feedback in ebay. He really ought to stop that as it's unprofessional, but I guess he derives some satisfaction from it somehow. It DOES look bad, IMO, but it's tough to beat his prices. 

I'm definitely a Timeparadise fanboy


----------



## DaveChE (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi SwedishElite
I agree with everyone here I ordered a citizen and a Hamilton X-wind and they both are authentic, with all papers, tags and boxes. Regarding warranties, my x-wind leather strap for some reason started peeling off from under the buckle. I sent it to swatch group with a copy of the warranty. They honored the warranty and fixed my strap and did a minor service. 
timeparadise warranty is honored from my own experience. 
good luck


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks all for the replies... I am probably going to be picking up my watch from timeparadise given the responses here provided Christmas gets me to my savings point.


----------



## Silent Speaker (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, I have a negative experience to report actually.

I bid on and won a khaki auto (the 38mm version) a number of months ago now, no problems with the watch, with the shipping etc. (I'd say it was shipped immediately), however, there was the issue concerning the warranty.

Oh yes, the card/booklet thingy was stamped, but it not only was it the incorrect warranty booklet (it was for quartz and quartz chronographs), but it had no reference number and the incorrect date. It was as if the thing was thrown in the box as an afterthought.

I attempted to rectify this and hoped to receive a valid warranty, but after a few lacklustre emails from TP, and no further updates after they claimed to be 'looking into it' or somesuch, I just couldn't be bothered pressing the matter in the end, after all, the watch functioned perfectly fine (and still does *knock on wood* ).

So, go ahead if you get a good deal (I certainly did), but just for cautions sake, I would personally advise that one treat it as a purely grey-market purchase, and thus expect no warranty.

Maybe you won't have any trouble, and that my experience was truly a 'one-off' incident, I merely post this to offer my experiences. I'm sure that if your purchase ends up like mine they would of course replace any on-arrival faults, but all the other perks, well, perhaps it's asking too much at that price point that one pays for such items from such places.

Either way, a go for a good deal when you see one is my final word.


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the input Silent, I will keep an eye out for the detail level on the paperwork when the time comes.


----------



## Lavaine (Jan 12, 2010)

I received my Khaki Field Auto today. Ordered on Nov 21, it arrived in Vancouver on Nov 29. Even Canada Customs was fast for a change! The watch is exactly as described, new, with tag, and still wrapped in plastic, with plastic over both crystals. 
As Silent Speaker said above, the Warranty card is only dated and stamped, with no reference number. The instruction / warranty book is a generic Hamilton book. At first glance it appears as though it is for Chronos and quartz chronos, but it does provide instructions for all Hamilton watch calibers.

Hopefully someone can chime in and share with us what should be included on the Hamilton warranty card?

Chris


----------



## Horlosjebedonderd (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi

I have bought a couple of watches from Timeparadise. You have nothing to fear.

Albert


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi I am interested in the Hamilton Khaki Field automatic H70455733.
Timeparadise lists a lot of them every week and they are going for $250-$290, other USA based online sites seem to be listing them around $350.

However, the online sites describe this as having a 38mm case. 

Timeparadise lists it as 40mm case. Anyone that has bought this one from timeparadise recently can confirm the size of the case? It seems to me either he made a mistake in the description or the model#.


Thank you.


----------



## Lavaine (Jan 12, 2010)

H70455733 is a 38mm watch. I recently bought one from TimeParadise for $300. Maybe a little higher than I needed to pay, but I was happy with the price. They shipped quickly, and I had my watch in 10 days. Not bad for the Christmas shipping period.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok thanks, Its good to know. I will pick one up in the new year after vacations I hope he still has a supply. It seems he sells a lot of them.
Still a pretty good deal, as the USA retailers are $$350 plus shipping. 
I bid on one last week and got sniped in the last few seconds.


----------



## Nick1016 (Aug 29, 2007)

I have one Hamilton from Time Paradise (Khaki Navy GMT)--great experience. Fortunately I haven't had any need for warranty work, so can't comment on that issue.

My advice to anyone considering buying from this seller (assuming you are looking at an item that he has a lot of, so you can track bid history) is to track the last few weeks bidding on the item you want and set your sniper a few dollars over the lowest number you can find...and then bid on all the open auctions for the item (make sure you set your sniper to cancel out any remainining bids if you win an auction!). You will lose a lot of auctions this way, but when you win and end up paying $50 or more less than most others are paying for the item, it is very satisfying. It took me nearly two weeks to get my Navy GMT, but I ended up getting it for a very reasonable price--and I think it was about $50 less than the two other auctions for the watch that ended the day I got mine.


----------



## Naturally (Feb 9, 2007)

Lavaine said:


> I was glad to read this thread today. Based on similar threads I ordered a Khaki Field earlier this week from TimeParadise. I'm looking forward to my first Hamilton, and if it is everything I expect, it won't be my last. I'm already eyeing up the Jazzmaster Viewmatic, Khaki King Scuba, and Field Chrono (although the 38mm seems to be no longer available).


My favourite hamilton is the QNE. They seem to have been discontinued by hamilton and are out of stock on most places. I think that they do not appear in the catalogue anymore. TP seems to have some of the last few pieces and they are going cheap. They used to retail for above $500, now can be had on ebay for a little over $300. Very good bargain.

It is a very pleasant watch that wears great and that looks very good with Rhino straps for a really sporty look, or a mesh bracelet for a formal look. I am not fond of the stock bracelet as it is heavy and not very comfortable. I loved the model so much that I bought two of different colours. I got the black one from TP recently in another flawless transaction for a very good price.

Get one while they are still around, they really decent watches.

Pics of the QNE:


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Was hoping the supply they have of the Hamilton piece I am saving for was consistent... turns out it isnt and their last piece already ended.

Looks like the cost of my watch just went up.


----------



## Naturally (Feb 9, 2007)

Keep watching. They have a constant supply of hamiltons, you never know what comes next with these guys. I make it a habit to check every now and then on what they have in stock.


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

I emailed Luke and asked them what their supply was like as I was about a month away from purchasing.... he said the auction that ended the other day was the last he had in stock with an unknown return date. Of course he could have been trying to get me to bid up earlier than expected but if not and there is no expected return date for them at his store its a damped on my mood.

We'll see.


----------



## mjbernier (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm glad I found this thread about Timeparadise. I had seen their auctions and the prices are almost frighteningly low compared to an AD, but all of the positive comments here have made me feel more at ease with the idea of purchasing through them. I am eyeing a 42mm Khaki Field Auto that the local AD is asking $400, but TP has active bids on them at half that price. I guess I'll start watching their auctions more closely now!

Mike


EDIT: I did purchase the Khaki Field Auto, but I decided not to go with TP after reading later posts regarding how he handles "problems" that come up. This is a large purchase for me -- most of my watches cost $100 or less -- and I felt it would give me better peace of mind this time to go through a local AD rather than online. I may think differently in the future.


----------



## usbzoso (Dec 11, 2010)

Ordered mine from timeparadise on Dec 26 and paid 10 dollars extra for express shipment. 5 days later got my hammy. Authentic and beautiful. Pics here: Picasa Web Albums - usbzoso - Hamilton Khak...


----------



## sl7vk (Mar 12, 2010)

I recently got burned by TimeParadise, but it wasn't entirely his fault. 
Won an auction on Nov 28th, and paid immediatly. Watch shipped December 2nd, and haven't heard anything since. I emailed him about my concern, and he basically blew it off as shipping is slow lately. That was on December 23rd. On the 28th I asked him to file a claim with SingPost and either refund my money, or ship me a new watch Fedex. 
No response. 
I filed a claim with ebay, and won within 24 hours. They fully refunded my money. 

The guys seems fine, UNLESS you run into a problem. He's quick and responsive, but once something goes wrong, he can get condescending and dismissive. I'm done with him, but I understand why others might like him.

As a point of reference, I've ordered and been very happy with WatchHub and Premierworld, both large volume Singapore sellers on ebay.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

sl7vk said:


> The guys seems fine, UNLESS you run into a problem. He's quick and responsive, but once something goes wrong, he can get condescending and dismissive.


I had 2 dealings with Timeparadise (Luke) where he may see them as "problems" - once I had to return a slightly defective watch (small foreign on the dial) & the other time I had to cancel my Ebay won item because Paypal screwed me by forcing me to add my personal bank account info & not letting me pay by my usual credit card (that's another story). Both times he was more than helpful & responded in a timely manner. It is the holidays so maybe they're not checking their emails as often as usual.

Now, what are you going to do when the watch shows up at your door?


----------



## sl7vk (Mar 12, 2010)

Slant said:


> I had 2 dealings with Timeparadise (Luke) where he may see them as "problems" - once I had to return a slightly defective watch (small foreign on the dial) & the other time I had to cancel my Ebay won item because Paypal screwed me by forcing me to add my personal bank account info & not letting me pay by my usual credit card (that's another story). Both times he was more than helpful & responded in a timely manner. It is the holidays so maybe they're not checking their emails as often as usual.
> 
> Now, what are you going to do when the watch shows up at your door?


Have him invoice me and pay for the watch....

I'm not a scumbag....:roll:

I'll give that option another week or two, and then I'll buy another from someone else... or another watch entirerly. At that point, I'll let him pay for return shipping, and I'll send it back to him.

What bugs me, is that I really love the watch. I went to the mall today to look at some different options, and came away feeling completely flat. Nothing convincing.

I think I'm just going to buy it on amazon or something to that effect once I wait a couple of more days.


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

In reading through the feedback on eBay it would support your story as well. He has A LOT of positive feedback but the occassional time there is something bad that is said he does get very rude and disrespectful. Sorry to hear you had such an experience... hopefully the watch comes and everything works itself out?

As a follow-up to my purchase...

...I won my auction Thursday December 23rd at 10am (following the auction on the eBay app checking back at stop lights as I drove to work). I paid for it as soon as I got home, call it 7pm-ish. The watch shipped first thing December 24th and despite the holiday and the weekend was delivered (attempted) Monday December 27th at 10am; I picked it up that afternoon from my local FedEx and so far (knock on wood) havent had any problems. Approximately 72 hours from ship to receive, Singapore to Chicago, is amazing and I did not pay for expedited shipping.

Everything was as described... the manual/warranty booklet had a couple of bent pages from the way it was packaged but that doesn't bother me. I have no complaints and have been tracking the accuracy against my atomic g-shock and am running within COSC standards.

One thing I do wonder, as I am inexperience in this area, is my warranty card was stamped much like usbzoso's in that the date stamp on the card is Jan 28th 2011... I just wonder why this would be and if it would have any impact on a warranty claim should I require one (again, knock on wood).


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

The future dated warranty card is likely to take into account any shipping delays. If you need to make a warranty claim, don't make it until a couple weeks after the stamped date that's all.


----------



## sl7vk (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm glad it worked out for you. 

My guess is that my watch was stolen. I used to get a message from usps to check back regularly for updates, now it says, there is no further information regarding my package.

Bad luck is all.


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

Just as a heads up when my watch shipped Luke put the value at just north of $200 and labeled it as a gift. Today I received a bill from FedEx for taxes/fees in relation to customs for $19 and change... just something to keep in mind if you're trying to figure true costs of the watch purchase price + $32 shipping and $20-ish taxes.


----------



## salduchi (Nov 4, 2007)

Just won a Fleabay auction from this seller on a Hamilton a couple of days ago. I had not seen this thread prior. Their feedback was good enough for me to make a decision. I'll let you guys know when the piece comes in.


----------



## sl7vk (Mar 12, 2010)

SwedishElite22 said:


> Just as a heads up when my watch shipped Luke put the value at just north of $200 and labeled it as a gift. Today I received a bill from FedEx for taxes/fees in relation to customs for $19 and change... just something to keep in mind if you're trying to figure true costs of the watch purchase price + $32 shipping and $20-ish taxes.


That was another factor in deciding to go EMS versus Fedex for me..... But... at the end of the day you got the watch and I didn't.

I found one 2 months used on a bracelet that should be here by Monday, so all is well that ends well.

Luke never did get back to me on the lost watch though. If it wasn't for ebay resolution, I'd of been out the money.


----------



## sl7vk (Mar 12, 2010)

Gulp....
Guess what just showed up on my doorstep. Something in a box from Singapore... 
I've contacted Luke to see how he'd like to proceed. 
I have another on the way that will get here on Monday... On a bracelet.... 

I may have gone from 0 Hamilton's to 2 in one weekend....:-x


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

sl7vk said:


> Gulp....
> Guess what just showed up on my doorstep. Something in a box from Singapore...


Which Hammy did you get from Luke? And what's the other one you bought used?


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

sl7vk said:


> Gulp....
> Guess what just showed up on my doorstep. Something in a box from Singapore...
> I've contacted Luke to see how he'd like to proceed.
> I have another on the way that will get here on Monday... On a bracelet....
> ...


This really is a mixed bag for you... on one hand you did eventually end up getting the watch you ordered, but on the other you had to go through a lot to get it and are now left trying to find a resolution.

I assume you got your original shipping costs back? I wonder if he will simply issue a call tag for the watch.


----------



## sl7vk (Mar 12, 2010)

SwedishElite22 said:


> This really is a mixed bag for you... on one hand you did eventually end up getting the watch you ordered, but on the other you had to go through a lot to get it and are now left trying to find a resolution.
> 
> I assume you got your original shipping costs back? I wonder if he will simply issue a call tag for the watch.


I did get my original shipping back.

What is a call tag?


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

sl7vk said:


> What is a call tag?


A call tag is basically someone else paying for the shipping and UPS/FedEx/Whoever comes to pick it up.

Its basically like calling for a pick-up but the other party pays for the shipping.

I work in retail, when a customer has a problem with a smaller product and cant return to the store we will issue a call tag to have the item picked up and brought back (we pay the shipping costs) and once received we ship out the replacement.


----------



## sl7vk (Mar 12, 2010)

SwedishElite22 said:


> A call tag is basically someone else paying for the shipping and UPS/FedEx/Whoever comes to pick it up.
> 
> Its basically like calling for a pick-up but the other party pays for the shipping.
> 
> I work in retail, when a customer has a problem with a smaller product and cant return to the store we will issue a call tag to have the item picked up and brought back (we pay the shipping costs) and once received we ship out the replacement.


I basically proposed to send it back on his dime, or that I'd keep it minus shipping.... 
I'd then try to sell it....
Here perhaps...  Or maybe gift it... who knows.


----------



## salduchi (Nov 4, 2007)

Received the watch today. Perfect condition. Complete. Fed-Ex delivered. Would buy again.


----------



## CptSlow (Dec 22, 2010)

Has anyone seen this discussion thread on eBay? It seems to be at odds with what has been said in this thread.

eBay Guides - Replica Citizen Ecodrive Timeparadise


----------



## vlad.ica (Oct 12, 2009)

As I bought more than 10 watches from Timeparadise, I can confirm that watches I bought were authentic. After reading this guy's "review", I saw few details:
1. Cheap box. Indeed - for Seiko and Citizen - there are few options for boxes and TP uses cheapest options, but still original ones. And other known Seiko and Citizen sellers are not even including boxes!
2. Private bidders. Yes - this most probably hides shill bidding which is not allowed, but still - price margins are very low and I am not very much offended with this. This is not a proof that watch is not authentic :think:.
3. He confirmed that watch indeed is a replica! Without visiting a watchmaker or any detail to prove it? At least - Eco drive is easy to authenticate... :rodekaart

Finally - guy got full eBay reimbursement but he kept a watch and even gave it to his friend! :-x:think:<|


----------



## Naturally (Feb 9, 2007)

vlad.ica said:


> As I bought more than 10 watches from Timeparadise, I can confirm that watches I bought were authentic. After reading this guy's "review", I saw few details:
> 1. Cheap box. Indeed - for Seiko and Citizen - there are few options for boxes and TP uses cheapest options, but still original ones. And other known Seiko and Citizen sellers are not even including boxes!
> 2. Private bidders. Yes - this most probably hides shill bidding which is not allowed, but still - price margins are very low and I am not very much offended with this. This is not a proof that watch is not authentic :think:.
> 3. He confirmed that watch indeed is a replica! Without visiting watchmaker or any detail to prove it? At least - Eco drive is easy to authenticate... :rodekaart
> ...


+1

I also had many dealings with Timeparadise. They are good, and all the watches that I ercieved were originals.


----------



## Lavaine (Jan 12, 2010)

This guy seems more interested in gaining notoriety by writing guides, than providing any sort of factual information or evidence of his claims. In his other "scam" guide, he claims that another so-called scam seller is allowed to sell because he provides kickbacks to eBay! Does anyone really believe the crap this guy writes?


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

That is interesting but I still do not worry given the positive and detailed reviews from known members here as apposed to others that can be refuted.

I got a great price on mine, everything checked out, awesome shipping and good, fast communication... I feel comfortable enough with them to buy again.


----------



## Clownspank (Feb 22, 2011)

does anyone know if timeparadise are also "emri electronics" - a watch wholesaler from singapore?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Clownspank said:


> does anyone know if timeparadise are also "emri electronics" - a watch wholesaler from singapore?


Yes they are - their stamp on the warranty cards show both EMRI & Timeparadise.


----------



## Clownspank (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you.

my seiko skx came via emri wholesalers and i'm trying to determine it's legitimacy, timeparadise seems to be genuine, but his customer service skills via ebay feedback leave a lot to be desired :-d


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Interesting fact: Timeparadise and Watchub have very similar choice of words to react to negative feedback. Signature snap has something to do with the buyers' teeth. Any thoughts?

Timeparadise's dental aggression: eBay Feedback Profile for timeparadise (feedback no.20)

Watchub's similarly dental outburst: eBay Feedback Profile for watchub (feedback no.18)


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

Came across this thread as it looks like the seller sells alot of the Jazzmaster Chrono that is next on my list. I almost fell out of my chair after reading this classic response from him:


Buyer: 
*Member id *ozkahuna ( *Feedback Score Of* 166 )

This is not a 'mans' watch, it is a womans or childs watch


*Reply* by timeparadise (Jan-23-11 03:13): 
 IF YOU ARE BUILT LIKE A BIG MONKEY OR GORRILA TOO BAD.PRECISE DIMENSIONS R THERE

Jan-23-11 00:33


----------



## Whiskey (Jan 29, 2010)

Just chiming in... I bought my Jazzmaster chrono from TimeParadise. A very good experience. Fantastic pricing, fast shipping, full warranty, I'm happy.


----------



## JDILLA (Jun 25, 2011)

I posed this question in an alternate thread regarding CountShop on eBay, but it also applies to this vendor. Have any of you had to use the manufacturer's warranty at an authorized service center and been rejected due to the fact that you purchased the watch from an online discount store?


----------



## WatchChuck (Oct 26, 2010)

GTR83 said:


> Interesting fact: Timeparadise and Watchub have very similar choice of words to react to negative feedback. Signature snap has something to do with the buyers' teeth. Any thoughts?
> 
> Timeparadise's dental aggression: eBay Feedback Profile for timeparadise (feedback no.20)
> 
> Watchub's similarly dental outburst: eBay Feedback Profile for watchub (feedback no.18)


Watchub said: *"MAY ALL YOUR TEETH FALL OUT EXCEPT 1 SO YOU WILL ALWAYS HAVE A MASSIVE TOOTHACHE"*

I busted a gut laughing at this one. Still am, LOL!
And I agree, this guy has some fangs for sure!
Actually "timeparadise" used the same exact phrase. Has to be the same Seller. Has to be.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I am gonna echo another post: If you buy from him, pray nothing goes wrong.

I've bought from him - LUKE? - before. A LOT - over a dozen? - in the past 3 year.
I am NOT sure if I will ever buy from him again though. 
He turns on you pretty fast if things go wrong. 
It doesn't matter that you are a returning customer many times over. 
He seems to value $$ over and above customer relations.

I recently had to write him about an order, and his tone was dismissive and sarcastic. 
Man! I was surprised, to say the least. 
So I went to see the 'negatives' - and there I saw the same thing. I think that is his true color. 

There is a joke in Hong Kong (Yes, I know this guy is in Singapore, but applies anyway): 
"What is a true pervert?"
" A man who loves women more than money."

This dude is NOT COOL at all in my book. 
I am not saying he has to go out of his way to accommodate every ebayer - god knows there are plenty of rotten buyers out there. 
But, why insult a customer by saying" "That's why you drive (crap), and I drive a BMW 750"? WTF is that?

For him to take that same tone with a returning customer (like myself) left a very bad taste in my mouth.
Saving an extra 20 here and there is not worth MY while to deal with a guy like this - who does not recognize or value his loyal customer base.

People are people, and business is business, but I don't know, in my experience of working in Asia, I've seen way more Asian sellers value $ over everything else - certainly over long term customer relations. It's all about making that extra buck NOW at the expense of everything else. I've always found it very weird how short-sighted they are.

PS: Buy the seller? That wisdom doesn't seem to work well with most "Chinese" sellers.


----------



## TimeSeeker (Oct 30, 2008)

have bought many watches from Luke (Timeparadise). as some people have said however, if something goes wrong, you're on your own. He will try to avoid replying at first, and if you insist he will start lying and eventually turn nasty and try to feed you lies so that you wait until you can not claim a paypal dispute.
never again will I deal with him.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi there,

I have a problem right now! Sorry for reviving the thread but I dont know what to do. Luke hasn't replied me yet, but i emailed my AD and asked them about some water leaking issues for my Hamilton Navy GMT, and they claim that timeparadise isn't an authorised dealer and they will not honor the warranty.

Dear Mr/Ms Miles,

Thank you for your email.
With regards to your question for the water under the crystal, it is difficult for us to judge without having the watch to examine at our end.

We would recommend you to bring your HAMILTON watch to our service centre and our watch technician will examine your watch and advise next course of action.

With regards to your HAMILTON watch which you had purchased from Ebay, TIMEPARADIZE, we regret to inform you that this is not our authorized and official agent.
Any services will be subject to charges.

Our Service Centre and business hours are as append:

*The Swatch Group S.E.A. (S) Pte Ltd*
*Customer Service Centre*
501 Orchard Road #04-05/05A
Wheelock Place Singapore 238880
Tel : (65) 65133800
Fax : (65) 65133833

*Operating Hours:*
Mon - Fri 8.30am - 5.30pm
Closed on Sat, Sun and public holidays

We recommend you to come in the morning, before 11am, to avoid the peak hours and long waiting time.

Please do not hesitate to contact us again should you have any further queries.

We wish you a nice day ahead,

Best Regards,

*sharon goh

What should i do now? I emailed Luke with this problem and hope he will reply!
*


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

milesthng said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have a problem right now! Sorry for reviving the thread but I dont know what to do. Luke hasn't replied me yet, but i emailed my AD and asked them about some water leaking issues for my Hamilton Navy GMT, and they claim that timeparadise isn't an authorised dealer and they will not honor the warranty.
> 
> ...


From what I understand, they stamp the warranty card as Emri Timeparadise, in which case it might be just them taking the liberty of stamping the warranty card on their own without actual authorization to do so. You might be SOL on this, because Hamilton/SWATCH will have the right of refusal of (a) servicing under warranty and (b) servicing period.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

gyang333 said:


> From what I understand, they stamp the warranty card as Emri Timeparadise, in which case it might be just _*them taking the liberty of stamping the warranty card on their own without actual authorization to do so. *_You might be SOL on this, because Hamilton/SWATCH will have the right of refusal of (a) servicing under warranty and (b) servicing period.


If true, then ... :-| :-x o|


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

Better news so far!

Timeparadise has replied my query and stated that Hamilton must honor their warranty and that if I have any problems their office would help me F.O.C. to solve the problem. 

Seems to be good customer service so far from Timeparadise  at least they replied. I know some sellers will flee the second a problem arises

Gonna try and bring it to Hamilton Service centre soon will let u guys know! 

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

milesthng said:


> Better news so far!
> 
> Timeparadise has replied my query and stated that Hamilton must honor their warranty and that if I have any problems their office would help me F.O.C. to solve the problem.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that!

This is now getting interesting, in that an essentially grey market dealer is insisting Hamilton/SWATCH honour the warranty, if they are indeed grey market... Do keep us in the loop as I would love to see how this develops.


----------



## A+U (May 17, 2012)

milesthng said:


> Better news so far!
> 
> Timeparadise has replied my query and stated that Hamilton must honor their warranty and that if I have any problems their office would help me F.O.C. to solve the problem.
> 
> ...


that's very... interesting.

timeparadise is a grey seller, so I'm wondering how exactly they are planning to ensure that Swatch honors their warranty...


----------



## Conky (Apr 26, 2008)

A+U said:


> that's very... interesting.
> 
> timeparadise is a grey seller, so I'm wondering how exactly they are planning to ensure that Swatch honors their warranty...


Ya, I don't know either. But I bought a Hammy Twilight from them a few years ago. The watch did came with the warranty card. One day a few months later, the watch just stopped running. I took it to European Jewelers here in Toronto, and they sent it to Hamilton and it was fixed under warranty for free. But I had to pay like 10 bucks for shipping.

*milesthng*, did you get a warranty card with the watch?


----------



## gyang333 (Jun 12, 2010)

Conky said:


> Ya, I don't know either. But I bought a Hammy Twilight from them a few years ago. The watch did came with the warranty card. One day a few months later, the watch just stopped running. I took it to European Jewelers here in Toronto, and they sent it to Hamilton and it was fixed under warranty for free. But I had to pay like 10 bucks for shipping.
> 
> *milesthng*, did you get a warranty card with the watch?


I'm wondering, and I've been sort of thinking this for awhile now, ever since my not-stamped warranty card and it not being a problem when I traded it in, perhaps Hamilton likes the facade of AD exclusivity and all that stuff, but they're not really different to like say Seiko or Citizen who mass market their watches and the whole AD/grey market thing becomes a wash because either way the watch is getting out to the people and will honour warranty issues either way because they know they made the watch, and there is a legitimate issue? That or someone is not doing their due diligence when watches are sent in to a service center.


----------



## illition (Dec 27, 2011)

I did get a warranty card and it was stamped Emri Timeparadise. 

When i first asked them (before the problem occured), when i first receieved the watch. 

They said: all i have to do is to fill out the card, with the date i purchased it, my name, print out the paypal receipt. and when i bring it to Hamilton it will function as any other Hamilton warranty would.


----------



## pile_driver (May 7, 2011)

Hate to say it guys and girls, Hamilton will NOT honour the warranty of any Hamilton bought from Time Paradise, I have it in writing in email from Hamilton Switzerland and Swatch Group.
See my thread here
Warning about Time Paradise Hamilton's - There's a reason they are cheap


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Didn't see this is an old thread!


----------



## ketseven (Dec 15, 2009)

As of right now, all TP watch listings are gone.


----------



## multiverse (Sep 8, 2012)

ketseven said:


> As of right now, all TP watch listings are gone.


It looks like some of his watches have migrated to watchub... )


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

multiverse said:


> It looks like some of his watches have migrated to watchub... )


I've noticed that in the past too. He seems to have two different eBay profiles.


----------



## ketseven (Dec 15, 2009)

Al least one person reported in NEG.FEEDBACK that "14 watches not received, no communication". Very troubling.


----------

